# perfect use for accubrush!



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I finally found just the use for my accubrush that I could not resist buying :whistling2:

The problem: porch joists about 3 inches in between that needed to get stained without getting it on the trex decking.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

the solution


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

the finished product
the accubrush couldn't get anywhere near the corners though. It was also not easy to use, didn't roll well on its hard plastic wheels, cant be turned around, and still got stain on the trex decking. I thought it was going to be good enough for apartment repaints but it probably will not be.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! You ACTUALLY have one of those. I thought you were joking. I'd use a hockey stick, or stubby for that application myself.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha yah PWG I do . . . it was only like 20 bucks and it amazed the HO that I did such a nice job in there. It was just to narrow for either a stubby or a hockey stick.
SO you better order one just in case you come across joists that are 3 in apart that you have to paint or stain . . . . 
Or I supposed you could just keep hanging paper . . .


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Or I supposed you could just keep hanging paper . . .


:yes:


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> the finished product
> the accubrush couldn't get anywhere near the corners though. It was also not easy to use, didn't roll well on its hard plastic wheels, cant be turned around, and still got stain on the trex decking. I thought it was going to be good enough for apartment repaints but it probably will not be.


And, by the time you cleaned it up and put it away, you probably could have just brushed it, no?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

GMack said:


> And, by the time you cleaned it up and put it away, you probably could have just brushed it, no?


no, a brush wouldn't fit. I was going to use a mitt but then I would had to do a lot of taping. I tried to clean it out for a little while but the supplied brushes and rollers do not clean so I gave up. I could have used a "bender" but that would have taken forever.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We had a situation like that last year and used a European long handle brush.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

But how well does it cut walls? Inquiring minds want to know......


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

stansoph said:


> But how well does it cut walls? Inquiring minds want to know......


 
Up on this question


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL I too thought you were just talking smack all this time. I suppose if i had one i would of tried it too. 
For the record that looked like a good old brush work spot to me.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Man: Don't even bring that thing out around a homeowner.


----------



## House Painting Bids (Dec 20, 2009)

Save your $100----I wish I would have.


----------

